# 5 week old dumbo sisters Southern NH



## Brivet89 (Apr 23, 2016)

Must go together! I have 2 five week old sister dumbo babies that need a good forever home. They are pretty much twins, they have the exact same coloration (Agouti Berkshire w/ small white spot on head) only difference between the two is that one is a rex coat and one is a standard coat. I prefer they are picked up but I may be willing to meat depending where you are located. They will not be sold as food and I will need to see pics of what you plan to house them in. Adoption fee is $10 for the pair. These girls are healthy, happy and working on socialization every day. Located in Allenstown NH 508-717-3195


----------



## Brivet89 (Apr 23, 2016)

The twins have been adopted


----------

